# bug du compte par defaut "email"



## van helsing (30 Janvier 2013)

bonjour,

j'ai un ipad mini, j'ai plusieurs comptes email, quand je veux envoyer un email il me dit que les réglages de compte sont fausses, sauf le souci quand je tape sur réglage à partir de la boite mail, il ne m'envoie pas sur mon compte par défaut mais sur un autre, malgré que dans le compte à défaut j'ai mis le bon compte.

si quelqu'un à une solution

merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h15 ----------

j'ai trouvé, fallait cocher dans itunes dans avancé, remplacer les informations sur cet ipad


----------

